# Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga TPB-1 Box-Pressed Lonsdale Cigar Review - nice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The slim box pressed shape feels nice between your fingers. The draw is impeccable. Feels more full than medium, which is a plus in my book. The...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga TPB-1 Box-Pressed Lonsdale Cigar Review - nice


----------

